# Photoperiod suggestion



## talon (May 7, 2009)

*Suggestion*

My SPS tank is 24" tall , and 8x80w T5HO fixture. It is 2bulbs and 6 bulbs in one series.
2xfiji purple, 2xactintic, 3xsurperblue, 1xcoral light 10K
I did try a different photoperiod but the SPS didn't grow or bleach.
I increase to 10 hours photoperiod (fully light on) slowly..... Some are bleach and gone.
All corals are middle or lower location in the tank, not on the top.
Any input is apprecate

1. How height should a fixture above the tank.
2. How long a photoperiod.
3. What type of bulb in 2 and what's in 6.
4. Which set should light on first. 2 bulbs or 6 bulbs?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 6 Bulbs 48" ATIs 2 aqua special, 3 super blue and 1 purple. It hangs ~ 14" above the 18" high tank. SPS are in the middle and few on the top. I do not know what is the fast growing means, but they grow very fast.
the period from 2:30 PM to 11:30 PM. 1 blue LED bulb at night.
The tank is 72" and all SPS are placed under 48" fixture

Before, I had 24" high tank and fixture was approximately 7" above water with the same time period and the same corals placement. They were also growing

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps you're looking at the wrong thing, the problem you're describing is in regards to growth. You should look at your water parameters, that probably the source of your growth problem.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Can you check if the corals bleach or lose tissue (STN)? Bleaching may not kill corals.

This may not be lighting issue. Do you check water quality and parameters? What's your salinity level is at?


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

*Ulns*

The coral I got from you, most are lose a color now. (STN)
I believe it is ULNS effect, so I shut down GFO and Carbon. 12hrs skimmer on only. Increase feeding a lot of food. Let the nutrient raise up.
I saw some case same as mine in the formus.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

I highly doubt it's a nutrient thing, start with the basics, whats your Alk, Cal and Mag. Also Nitrate reading.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

talon said:


> The coral I got from you, most are lose a color now. (STN)
> I believe it is ULNS effect, so I shut down GFO and Carbon. 12hrs skimmer on only. Increase feeding a lot of food. Let the nutrient raise up.
> I saw some case same as mine in the formus.


ULNS should not cause STN. In fact, people aim for ULNS for better color, and I believe growth is also quite good. You do have fish, and you feed fish, so I wouldn't worry about lack of nutrients.

I suggest not jumping into conclusion, please start with basics like msobon said. Check your water quality, parameters on a daily basis or as often as you can. If you have Ph meter, please check Ph level and how much it fluctuates.

Back to basics, check everything!!
- ensure you have GFCI
- check water temperature and fluctuation
- check Ph level and fluctuation
- check Alk, Ca, Mg levels
- check Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, Phosphate levels
- ensure there's enough flow

Now that we know your corals aren't bleaching, it is almost clear the lighting is not the major factor here. I still do have corals dying due to STN/RTN, but I know what happened in those cases - mostly caused by an accident within the tank, like falling off from the mount, etc.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

ULNS is run with Zeovit system. I should say mine is ULN without Zeovit.
So coral is lack of nutrient. The water parameter and condition are all meet a line. 2 MP40 are ton of flow. My system water volume is 265 gallons, 5 clown, flame hawker, diamond goby and purple tang only. Running 2x8" diameter protein skimmer (overkill) and feeding less. SPS, Frogspawn, GPS all fade out color. Even a coraline can't growth and white, skimmer can't produce a dirty foam.
After feed more and shut off skimmer periodic. Coraline is grow a little and purple. Skimmer produce a sticky foam again. I hope coming progress is coral.
The issue is as same as some forum discuss about coral starve when NO3=0 & PO4=0.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

dump a cube of food in there every so often. Some people are running their systems too clean!!


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Actually, I should add more tang, but it need wait 3 week quarantine period for new fish. Due I lean a clean water before, I don't have cube food.
In the past years, I believe NO3=0 PO4=0 is the best of the best. At last it mess up to myself. Even I can't keep zoa in my tank.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I personally do not believe in the Zeovit system/method. The theory behind it makes sense, but their product is too mysterious and doesn't look very scientific, or even based on empirical data. Several experienced people I know of tried this method and did not achieve desired results and stopped it. 

Even when following the directions, it is too complicated and require dedication. What's worse, it is very expensive and difficult to monitor exact conditions, which makes it arguable when failures occur.

Some famous tanks claim they used this method successfully. That's probably what draws more people into this method.

Anyway, there's always a method that can replace all the rest - water changes.

I suggest going back to basics. Stop all dosing or zeovit, rely on the simple configuration for a while - water changes and the skimmer. Watch the condition of corals for few months before introducing any changes.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

talon said:


> Actually, I should add more tang, but it need wait 3 week quarantine period for new fish. Due I lean a clean water before, I don't have cube food.
> In the past years, I believe NO3=0 PO4=0 is the best of the best. At last it mess up to myself. Even I can't keep zoa in my tank.


I don't want to sound harsh or rude but from what I'm reading and I'm reading a little between the lines, you haven't tested your parameters for a while.
You have a problem and are convinced its the photoperiod.
You can't grow zoas, so you think it's a ULN problem.

I think you're going all over the place doing one thing too many trying to remedy something that I don't think is a problem so far.

As others stated rule out the basics, cal, alk no3 no4

Bottom line my gut from reading this makes me think you have an alk problem and that's where I'd start.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

conix67 said:


> I personally do not believe in the Zeovit system/method. The theory behind it makes sense, but their product is too mysterious and doesn't........


I didn't running any Zeovit method. Issue is lack of nutrient in my system.
In my knowledge, Zeovit like a science lab dosing a lot of stuff daily and expensive.
I lean on nature method too.



msobon said:


> I don't want to sound harsh or rude but from what I'm reading and I'm reading a little between the lines, you haven't tested your parameters for a while.............


It's my bad, skip water parameter detail above, just said meet the line.
I did salifert test bi-weekly, 425, 7.2, 1410, ph, no3......
I did understand a lot of factors will cause this issue, most of them are eliminated already.
I'm appricated any input from all yours.


----------

